# Angels- I am treating for ICH could this be anything else?



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Guys

Think is ich looks like sugar granuales and spreading - heavy on two fish out of 13 - started treating whole tank with Seachem Polyguard - could this be anything else but ich in the Forums experience with angels?

Fish have been in same 60 gallon tank for six months with no new additions.

I have better pictures I can email (2304 X 1728) but the forum won't allow the larger file size and resolution so these are 400 X 300.


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

*velvet not ich but similar*

After finding photos and a description of velvet on another site I'm 90% sure
that is the problem - and it is similar to ich and gets the same treatment -
so hopefully it will be solved in about 2 weeks

Sorry nobody else could help me - perhaps if I had better photos - that's
a hint to the mods to allow more leeway please.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you use a service like Photobucket, you can post large photos.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you use a service like Photobucket, you can post large photos. If it looks like sugar, that is white, it doesn't sound like velvet.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I use photobucket myself. The site doesn't allow for large uploads to try and keep things as low cost as possible. 

What size of tank are you dealing with? You said you had 13 fish, I was just curious if they are stressed which brought on an ich issue?


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

60 gallon hex

13 angels
8 pink convict chichlids
2 algae eaters
been living together for 4-6 months

no recent change except went to nls pellets in addition to
omega one flake and tetramin pro crisps they prefer in diet

air bubbler hydor geyser
rena xp2 filter
10 gallon water change every friday


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

brucemcl777 said:


> 60 gallon hex
> 
> 13 angels
> 8 pink convict chichlids


I'm not sure if this is a good combination. Dont convicts get even more territorial than angelfish when they are breeding? Or even in general...

Plus, they are from different biotopes requiring different water parameters.

Fish have an immune system that naturally fights infections, when they get infections like fungus or protozoans (ich) its due to stress. Could those convicts be stressing your angelfish out? No point in treating with meds if you dont fix the underlying issue.

Also, is it just me or do the fins of those angelfish look nipped to shreds?


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> I'm not sure if this is a good combination. Dont convicts get even more territorial than angelfish when they are breeding? Or even in general...
> 
> You make a good point since 2 pairs of the cichlids are starting to breed
> 
> ...


No nipping I can see looking at the fish - it's the lousy picture resolution and the camera having difficulty focusing so close up properly.

Thanks very much I will look into everything you said Kerohime. I sent the pictures at the high resolution to Jarmila at Angelfins (great supplier and customer service there by the way) and she didn't notice nipping either.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unless the fish are extremely small, that tank is or will be way overstocked. A hex tank has a relatively small footprint compared to volume, but even with a standard configuration rectangle, there are too many fish for 60 gallons. It isn't just the bioload but the territorial requirements of each of those two species of cichlids. i'm surprised you haven't had serious aggression issues already.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with Bill, the tank is too overcrowded. 
I do not think the angelfish have nipped fins. The fish are superveil tail angelfish and it is normal to see branching filaments on their dorsal and anal fins and combtail.


----------

